# Carte réseau HS ?



## alteatfsi (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

    je me permets d'ouvrir un dossier concernant la difficulté que je rencontre aujourd'hui avec mon imac et son port ethernet. Je n'ai pas trouvé réponse en lisant les différents autres topics.

Tout d'abord mon mac c'est :

Processeur 3,2 GHz Intel Core I3
Mémoire 12Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Graphisme ATI Radeon HD 5670 512 Mo
Logiciel OS X 10.8.2 (12C60)

Le problème, c'est que depuis la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion, j'ai perdu ma connexion ethernet. Mon câble est bon, puisqu'il provient d'un autre ordinateur qui fonctionne très bien. Le Wi-Fi est opérant, pas de problème. Ma live box a même été remplacer car je croyait à une panne de celle-ci. Elle détecte le mac sous wifi mais pas ethernet. Je vois bien la carte sur le rapport système, en voici la preuve :


 Nom:	ethernet
  Type:	Contrôleur Ethernet
  Bus:	PCI
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du périphérique:	0x1684
  Identifiant du fournisseur du sous-système:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du sous-système:	0x1684
  Identifiant de révision:	0x0010
  Largeur du câble:	x1
  Nom bsd:	en0
  Nom de Kext:	AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext
  Version du programme interne:	5764m-v3.38, 0x56cdb6d5
  Emplacement:	/System/Library/Extensions/IONetworkingFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext
  Décharge mDNS compatible:	c4:2c:03:1b:c3:02
  Version:	3.2.5b3

Comme lu sur d'autre forum, j'ai eu beau débrancher tous les câbles, puis l'alimentation, puis appuyer sur le bouton "power" pendant 30 secondes puis re-brancher ... etc, mais rien n'y fait.

Je suis relativement novice sur Mac, donc votre me serait des plus utiles.

Merci par avance de votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 quelques pistes : 

Selon les modèles de Livebox, tous les ports Ethernet ne sont pas disponibles pour un ordinateur, en fonction des services Orange activés ou non.

Sur l'ordi, il faut aller dans préf syst réseau, voir si la connexion Ethernet est activée, et la couleur du "voyant" : rouge, orange, vert ?

Le plus simple : faire une capture d'écran de la fenêtre préf syst / réseau, puis aller dans "avancé", et faire 2 captures : l'onglet TCP/IP, et l'onglet "DNS".


----------



## alteatfsi (3 Février 2013)

Les photos arrivent. Elles doivent être validées par un modérateur.


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

un jour peut être ... En attendant tout est vide dans TCP/IP et DNS

et le voyant est rouge " câble débranché "


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 as-tu un portable pour tester la présence d'Internet au bout du câble Ethernet utilisé ?

D'autre part, va dans Applications / Utilitaires / Utilitaire de réseau, onglet infos, choisis Ethernet (en0), quelles sont les "informations d'interface" ?


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

Oui le câble reseau fonctionne sur un autre pc (portable ou autre).

Pour Ethernet (en0)
adresse materielle : c4:2c:03 ........
adresse IP :  ......... ( rien )
debit de liaison : 0 Mbit / s
Etat de liaison inactive
Fabricant : Broadcom
Modèle : 5764-B0
et le reste à droite est à 0 partout


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Pour vérification : tu as bien testé avec un portable avec le câble connecté à la Livebox, c'est à dire exactement dans les mêmes conditions que l'iMac ?

Si oui et que ça fonctionne, ça veut bien dire que le problème est sur l'iMac, donc port Ethernet HS ou problème logiciel ? 

Mais tu dis que c'est depuis l'installation de Mountain Lion...
Il faudrait peut-être appliquer la mise à jour combinée Mountain Lion pour remettre les chose d'aplomb (ça ne coûte rien d'essayer) ?


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

je suis aller dans une boutique qui distribue Apple a 95%, il ma montré la méthode pour réinstaller sans effacer le DD en appuyant sur la touche ALT au démarrage. Chose que j'ai fait, ça a mis environ 3heures pour le DL et l'installer. Mais rien de neuf.

je me demande pourquoi je n'ai rien dans les paramètres TCP/IP , DNS etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Tu n'as rien parce que pour l'iMac, le câble n'est pas branché !

Si tu es en DHCP, les informations de connexion, l'adresse IP, etc... sont fournies par la box.
Pas de câble branché = pas d'adresse IP ni autre info, c'est normal.

Je repose la question, as-tu vérifié en branchant un portable à la place de l'iMac, c'est à dire exactement dans la même configuration Box / câble ?


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

Oui, je viens de la faire pour m'oter ce doute de la tête et d'ailleurs au moment même ou je connecte le PC portable les leds de la box se mettent à clignoter ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Si c'était un problème de configuration réseau du Mac, ou de la Box, on pourrait progresser.

Mais tant que l'iMac te dit "câble débranché", et compte tenu du fait que tu as déjà ré-installé ML, je ne sais pas quoi te proposer à part SAV.


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

SAV Téléphonique d'appel ? Quelles sont leurs coordonnées ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas, regarde ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/contact/

Et aussi attends d'autres avis et suggestions.

Le PC portable que tu as connecté à la place de l'iMac a bien eu accès à Internet ?

Je mets les photos que tu n'as pas pu mettre :

http://hpics.li/a5d5938

http://hpics.li/a40eb3f

http://hpics.li/b540cb6


----------



## alteatfsi (5 Février 2013)

mais sans Apple care tu payes (cher!) ... ? non

---------- Post added at 13h07 ---------- Previous post was at 12h51 ----------

Bon, je viens de les avoir au téléphone, et ormis les questions d'usages, ces deux questions ont été :

Avez vous essayer un autre câble ethernet ? (réponse : oui )
Avez vous branché un autre ordinateur sur ce câble ? (réponse : oui)

Diagnostique : votre port ethernet est HS !

Vous voulez un RDV avec un apple store ?

Bla bla bla ...


----------



## Le Baron (14 Mars 2013)

Hello,

@alteatfsi as tu des news ?

J'ai le m^me soucis depuis peu et il me semble que cela se produit lors de la sortie de veille.

Par contre si je redémarre l'iMac tout rentre dans l'ordre.


A+ Flo

Imac 27"i7
Mi 2011
12Gb ram
ML 10.8.2


----------



## Chris222b (28 Avril 2013)

Bonjour , 
je suis sur Mac mini et j'ai le même problème que *alteatfsi* :  depuis le 21 Avril 2013, il semble que mon port Ethernet n'accroche plus le réseau !  

Mon installation est "nickel" , çà fonctionne parfaitement en branchant mon portable avec la même arrivée Câble Ethernet,  alors que le Mac Mini ( 2011 / 10.8.3 ),  n'accroche pas le réseau ?.  En fait j'ai remarqué que çà arrive à froid , quand je démarre le Mac

Je me demande si c'est la carte ethernet ou un problème avec Lion ?

Si quelqu'un à une infos .

Merci








Le Baron a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> @alteatfsi as tu des news ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rody75 (20 Novembre 2015)

Ayant moi même pas mal galère je partage ici mon expérience.
J'utilise un iMac (27 pouces, fin 2009) OS X 10.11.1. Un jour n'ayant plus d'ethernet je pensais que mon boitier CPL était mort. En fait il fonctionne parfaitement avec tous les autres ordis sauf l'iMac. Dans "préférences système >> réseau" je vous bien la puce Ethernet en vert et les différents paramètres (sous-réseau, routeur, etc) ont l'air corrects et sont bien remplis.

Si vous avez les même symptômes, voici comment j'ai réussi à éliminer le problème:

Préférences système > Réseau
Dans la colonne de gauche cliquer sur "Ethernet"
Dans le menu "Configuration" choisir "Modifier les configurations..."
Cliquer sur "+" pour créer une nouvelle config puis "Terminé"
Cliquer sur "Appliquer" (en bas à droite).

Et hop ! mon Ethernet remarche !


----------



## Lionscov (21 Novembre 2015)

alteatfsi a dit:


> mais sans Apple care tu payes (cher!) ... ? non
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13h07 ---------- Previous post was at 12h51 ----------
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même souci que vous avec un Imac 27'', acheté d'occasion.
Au début, mon Imac me disait qu'aucun câble n'était connecté et après avoir changé 3 fois de câble (Catégorie 6), je pensais que ma carte réseau était HS.
Mais en persévérant, j'ai retrouvé sur le forum une discussion datant de février 2011 et j'ai suivi les bons conseils de *Polo35230* (que je remercie).
En appliquant ses conseils, ma connexion est reconnue mais uniquement qu'en 100baseTX, je n'arrive pas à être en 1000baseT
J'ai une Freebox Révolution qui gère le 1000 Mbits/s et l'Imac également, si j'en crois les infos données mais impossible d'utiliser cette vitesse.
J'
*Freebox - Réseau local/Switchs :*
Configuration du port 1 (Mon Imac) Vitesse 100 Mbits en Half Duplex
Si je mets en Auto, je perds ma connexion.
*Imac - Paramètres Réseaux :*
TCP/IP via DHCP avec adresses renseignées manuellement : IPv4, Sous Réseau et Routeur
DNS : là aussi, j'ai ajouté mon adresse de serveur DNS
802.1X: case "Activer la connexion automatiquement" est cochée
Proxy : case "Découverte auto proxy" et "Utiliser le mode FTP passif" cochées; les autres cases non.
Matériel : Configurer manuellement, vitesse 100baseTX, duplex intégral et MTU 1500


----------



## Lionscov (21 Novembre 2015)

J'ai cliqué sur "Poster votre réponde" un peu rapidement.
Si vous essayez ces paramètres, pas besoin de rebooter le Mac ou la Box, mais il faut attendre 20-30 secondes, une fois que vous avez cliquez sur "Appliquer" dans "Paramètres Réseau" (Paramètre Système - Réseau du menu Pomme en haut à gauche de l'écran)
Perso, j'ai commencé par changer les paramètres de ma box puis ceux du Mac.
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essayer d'autres paramètres mais surtout attendez 20-30 secondes pour voir si le voyant "Ethernet" passe du rouge au vert. J'ai failli me faire avoir.
Cordialement,


----------



## Fuzariane (9 Novembre 2020)

Merci Rody 75 !!! J’avais ce pb et ça marche !


----------

